# Model 3 Infotainment required sources



## RJM668 (Jan 1, 2020)

I do not require the premium services and only want radio and my USB resident music. The car requires I also have Spotify or Tune-in or karoke (sp) or... If I choose Spotify the car starts up in the morning with the splash screen to sign up/in to Spotify if I was last listening to my USB music. Anyone else find this a pain?


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I play music from my phone and it always (mostly) just reconnects there via bluetooth. Never used Spotify or any Tesla music source; maybe since the phone always connects to 'start' the car that's why?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Have you disabled Spotify in the media sources while in your current driver profile? I never used TuneIn and found it annoying when I asked for songs it would go to that even though I have a paid Spotify account so I disabled it in the sources and problem solved, when I ask for a song it uses Spotify


----------



## RJM668 (Jan 1, 2020)

Play music from my phone would work. Without the premium Tesla service though, will a Spotify account work on the road? 
I guess I am bothered by what I perceive to be Tesla's not so subtle push to pay for premium services. The requirement to select three sources but not providing three good options that actually work away from wifi without the paid service. The car was not inexpensive.

I would be happy if radio would be the default or better, just launch back into what was playing when I was last in the car.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

RJM668 said:


> Play music from my phone would work. Without the premium Tesla service though, will a Spotify account work on the road?
> I guess I am bothered by what I perceive to be Tesla's not so subtle push to pay for premium services. The requirement to select three sources but not providing three good options that actually work away from wifi without the paid service. The car was not inexpensive.
> 
> I would be happy if radio would be the default or better, just launch back into what was playing when I was last in the car.


The car was not inexpensive, and wireless services are not free to Tesla. They have to pay ATT for those services hence the monthly fee. As others have mentioned, you can disable services you don't use. I have no issues using the radio and iPhone for music only (don't subscribe to the premium service either).


----------



## RJM668 (Jan 1, 2020)

Shareef777, I think you are missing my point. It is not that I want free services. It is that I would like the radio and my USB supplied music without having the car constantly switch to a service that I do not subscribe to or use. See, when I am playing a song from USB and park the car at home for example. The next morning when I come back to the car and head out for work, the car starts up in a service, not the USB or radio.

I believe this is because my wifi is available and the car likes subscriptions better than my music... (joke) but it is a pain that my I cannot just pick up where I left off.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

RJM668 said:


> Shareef777, I think you are missing my point. It is not that I want free services. It is that I would like the radio and my USB supplied music without having the car constantly switch to a service that I do not subscribe to or use. See, when I am playing a song from USB and park the car at home for example. The next morning when I come back to the car and head out for work, the car starts up in a service, not the USB or radio.
> 
> I believe this is because my wifi is available and the car likes subscriptions better than my music... (joke) but it is a pain that my I cannot just pick up where I left off.


That seems like a bug. I only use my phone for music, and it never switches away from that.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

There must be some other issue. I use usb music almost exclusively, and the car doesn't switch to any of the other options overnight or ever. Even when I'm on wifi. And I haven't heard of this being a problem with other usb music users. I would examine your usb device and/or connections to see if maybe something is losing connection regularly. Perhaps if you have some kind of hub, or a charger that pulls a lot of juice. What device are you using for usb music? What other usb devices do you have plugged in?


----------



## RJM668 (Jan 1, 2020)

I am using a "My Passport Go" 500GB SSD partioned as two Fat32 drives; one for music and one for Sentry. I have it plugged into a Jeda USB hub in the center console but nothing else. For settings, for the three required selections, I have Radio, Phone and Stream. It is good to know that there is light at the end of the USB tunnel though.

I pulled the drive out this evening and deleted the sentry data. I will try it with Sentry off and plugged into a different port. see if that changes anything. 
sduck, may I ask, do you have any album art?


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Things to consider: formatting the dashcam drive with exfat - the car uses this format now when you format the drive. Although exfat doesn't work for music (although ext4 does if you have access to a linux device). Also, I know that quite a few people use partitioned drives, but considering how bad the teslas usb implementation is, I'm not sure that's the best course - if you can run a separate drive for music that might help. And album art for usb files has been broken since software version 2020.44.10.1 that we got last November for all tesla cars.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

RJM668 said:


> I have it plugged into a Jeda USB hub


Remove the hub altogether and see if you can still reproduce the issue.


----------



## RJM668 (Jan 1, 2020)

Just an update: I have now removed the Jeda hub and still have the problem. I have just switched the usb ports. Not sure if that changed things yet (maybe a bad port). Thing is that I only noticed the issue when my premium service ended so it could have been a problem all along.

As to fat32 format and the partition, the security recordings seem to be working just fine. I did notice the "format" button and may try it if switching ports doesn't pan out. The car wants what the car wants.

Thank you for all the help. I will report back soon.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

RJM668 said:


> I did notice the "format" button and may try it if switching ports doesn't pan out.


Careful with that! I think I've read that will format the entire drive and wipe out your music partition.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

RJM668 said:


> Thing is that I only noticed the issue when my premium service ended so it could have been a problem all along.


I suspect it's related to this. I recall some problems in the past where there could be issues if you didn't sign out of your Spotify account before the subscription ended. Here's an example where someone solved their problem by creating a new Spotify account and signing in and out:
Spotify account issue


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

RJM668 said:


> Just an update: I have now removed the Jeda hub and still have the problem. I have just switched the usb ports. Not sure if that changed things yet (maybe a bad port). Thing is that I only noticed the issue when my premium service ended so it could have been a problem all along.
> 
> As to fat32 format and the partition, the security recordings seem to be working just fine. I did notice the "format" button and may try it if switching ports doesn't pan out. The car wants what the car wants.
> 
> Thank you for all the help. I will report back soon.


I canceled my Spotify premium service and yes when car powers up the Spotify login shows right up. So apparently it defaults to auto login and fails. So its a nag and bug in my book.

As @TrevP suggested just remove the Source in settings.

Btw after I canceled the offeres me $9.99 for 3mos in their App on phone so you may want to take that deal for 3 mos.


----------



## RJM668 (Jan 1, 2020)

NR4P, I am back to thinking bug as well. Not just Spotify though. Even if you don't pick Spotify as one of the 3 required.

On other news:
- I can now confirm that the Format button in the car formats the entire drive as one partition.
- Started out this morning playing USB music (Commitments) got to work and when I got back (8hrs later) Commitments are still racked up but display looks like this:








The car switched to the Streaming screen. Auto drive is a must. (Avoid accidents while getting USB selections back)

I surrender.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

That's normal. USB is still working and active, that's what you want. I just keep the music screen minimized at the bottom of the map so I don't have to be bothered by all that. Hit the "icon where the album art would be if it weren't broken" once to access the USB choice, that'll bring up the large screen so you can make selections. Hit that icon one more time to minimize it.


----------



## RJM668 (Jan 1, 2020)

sduck said:


> That's normal.


I get it. Would rather a nice interface with album art and the like, but I get it. Thank you.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

RJM668 said:


> I get it. Would rather a nice interface with album art and the like, but I get it. Thank you.


I think @sduck was also pointing out that if you just use the minimized media view instead of the full screen media view, then you should never see that streaming page. Does that work for you?


----------

